# patroit rod from bloodydecks rod forum



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

check this out.

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/rod-building/180455-patriot.html


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats a beautiful rod.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Thats whats I'm*

That's what I'm talking about. I like it allllllooooooottttttt......the FO is the cherry on the Cream, just because the buck stops there. WACOS, (what a crock of s___.) My :texasflagcents.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

i have seen the post on bloodydecks and i had to show you guys.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

wondering what he charged for that rod but it also gave me some ideas.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_mamalo_


----------

